# Motherboard no enciende dentro del gabinete



## Chico3001 (Sep 24, 2009)

Haber si alguien me da mas ideas que esto ya me volvio loco....:-?

Resulta que tengo una motherboard vieja para un pentium @ 2Ghz, la saque de un equipo que funcionaba bien, la pruebo fuera del gabinete y enciende y las pruebas realizadas con el BIOS y con un programa de diagnostico que tengo marcan todo OK

Sin embargo cuando la atornillo al gabinete simplemente no hace nada...., los ventiladores comienzan a girar, pero no recibo señal en el monitor ni bips de advertencia ni nada... simplemente se queda en el limbo... la saco del gabinete y funciona todo bien....

Ya intente aislarla... pero sigue comportandose igual.... que mas podria estar sucediendo?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 24, 2009)

yo revisaria hasta las torrecitas donde van los tornillos que agarran el mother, mas de una vez me trajeron problemas

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 24, 2009)

es un problemas del mother, son las soldaduras de los chips, te diria qie la coloques en el gabinete y la retuerzas un poco hasta que inicie y ahi colocarles los tornillos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 24, 2009)

basicamente que use el gabinete como una maraca??me gusta, jeje, seguro qeu encuentra mas de un tornillo perdido

con un mother viejito tuve problemas que le faltaba la aislacion del canto de la placa que va contra la chapa de atras del mother, no levantaba ji loco, nu reborde de cinta y arranco

saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 24, 2009)

Quizá está rota y cuando la atornillas en su lugar, se abren las pistas de los buses, voltajes , etc.

Intenta arrancarla sin atornillar, coloca el gabinete de tal forma que no se caiga de su posición. Cuando arranque todo normal aprieta los tornillos de forma pareja, no atornilles un solo tornillo hasta el tope, sino a cada uno de forma alternada, si te falla en un apretón de tornillo, sí está rota la Mother. No creo que haya compostura, algunas son de triple capa. Tienen buses internos.

El gabinete está torcido y por eso y la posible fractura de la Mother, falla.
k:


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 25, 2009)

A mi eso me pasaba de vez en cuando, y descubrí que era porque el chasis tenía una derivación, es decir, que al atornillar la placa base, alguna soldadura de la misma tocaba la chapa (Tierra), y al hacer cortocircuíto no inicíaba. Espero que te ayude


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ya lo he intentado... lo curioso es que tengo 2 motherboards identicas con el mismo problema.... una vez dentro del gabinete no funcionan..... tuve que poner una de ellas con cinta de aislar en la parte inferior y atornillada muy suavemente con los tornillos ya que si los aprieto dejan de funcionar.... 

Es algo rarisimo.. nunca me habia pasado antes.... desafortunadamente no puedo reclamarlas ni comprar nuevas ya que las estamos sacando de computadoras de desecho y se las van a regalar a algunos empleados que las solicitaron antes de que se tiren por que no tienen dinero para comprar una computadora.... 

La verdad me estan sacando canas verdes... sobretodo por que yo las revise antes de desecharlas y todas estaban funcionando...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hola Chico3001.

Ok, recuerdo que tengo una pc con Pentium I a 155 mhz, o algo así, lenta.... con windows 98.

La mother que usa no esta atornilada de todos sus agujeros, me refiero que no en todos los agujeros se atornilla con un "tornillo -metálico" (valga la redundancia, por lo de tornillo). Sino que usaba también piesas o postes plásticos.

Talvez "ahí esta el detalle..."

k:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

es verdad eso, venian los postesitos de plastico, el tema es que esos no se venden, solo vienen con los gabinetes nuevos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tambien pense eso, pero las mothers venian atornilladas a gabinetes metalicos usando postes metalicos y tornillos metalicos... incluso me fije si pudera haber algo debajo de la mother que hiciera corto y hasta la cubri con cinta de aislar para eliminar cualquier problema... sin embargo no arrancan con los tornillos debidamente apretados.....

La verdad me gustaria conseguir postes de plastico, pero dudo mucho que los encuentre, por otro lado solo tengo material suficiente para hacer funcionar una mother mas asi que ya no importa mucho, lo que si les ando comentando a los empleados es que no se emocionen demasiado... como las computadoras fueron armadas de piezas de desecho no se tiene la seguridad de que funcionen apropiadamente ni cuanto tiempo duren funcionando...., ademas para los estandares actuales ya estan obsoletas desde hace mucho tiempo....


----------



## electrodan (Sep 26, 2009)

Si con los tornillos bien apretados no funciona, no los apretes mucho y listo. Simple.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 26, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Si con los tornillos bien apretados no funciona, no los apretes mucho y listo. Simple.



El detalle es que con cualquier movimiento del gabinete seguro toca reiniciar.

Opino que con los postes plasticos PUEDE que funcione, excepto por andar moviendo el gabineto o por x golpe.

Algo que se me ocurre es repasar las soldaduras por debajo con aire caliente. Con cuidado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## junior90 (Sep 26, 2009)

usa orrines. es decir coloca un orrin entre el tornillo y la placa. asi lo aislara ya que apretaran pero sin hacer contacto.
también puede ser que como ya dijeron alguna pista este rota y al apretarla se deforme la tarjeta y se abra el circuito. y no aprietes todos los tornillos. prueba apretando uno por 1 y con dos tornillos la motherboard debe quedar fija sin ningún problema. saludos.

PD: de igual manera ese problema esta bien raro  saludos.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 26, 2009)

Otra cosa, es posible que al apretar los tornillos, estes produciendo un cambio en el grosor del Mother, es decir, que el apretón produsca una especie de capacitancia paracita entre los buses internos.

Así como sigiere electrodan, no aprietes demasiado.

Puedes pegar la Mother con silicon en aquellas partes que fallan al apretar el tornillo.

k:
A menos que ya hayas entregado los equipos, según veo por lo que les dices a los empleados.


----------



## vientozonda (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola a todos, yo tuve un problema parecido con un mother, seria bueno probarla fuera del gabinete y una vez encendida hacer presión con la mano, torcerla etc. hasta que se apague o reinicie.
La mother que me falló así era una Asrock 775VM800, tenía fallas de soldaduras en chipset VIA. saludos!


----------

